# Colin Kaepernick lands million-dollar book deal



## Elwood P. Dowd (Oct 26, 2017)

> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick lands million-dollar book deal*
> By Ian Mohr
> ...


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 26, 2017)

It's his best next chance tbh. He sucked as a QB.


----------



## Pikapool (Oct 26, 2017)

Let's see how he fucks this up then blames racism


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 26, 2017)

Such an opressed minority.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 26, 2017)

It's not like throwing a huge SJW triggered tantrum about a guy gets him millions of dollars for free or anything.


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 26, 2017)

Black parents ditch him
White people adopt him
Gets a dream job
Sucks at it
Book
???
Racism!


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 26, 2017)

One million dollars isn't what it used to be.


----------



## The_Truth (Oct 26, 2017)

I didn't know black people could read


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 26, 2017)

Pikapool said:


> Let's see how he fucks this up then blames racism


It’s not like he’s going to write it. Ghostface Writa is doing it for him.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 26, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> One million dollars isn't what it used to be.



Beats what Tim Tebow got even though Tebow did nothing anyone reasonable would have even found offensive.


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Beats what Tim Tebow got even though Tebow did nothing anyone reasonable would have even found offensive.



Offensive, no. Obnoxious, yes.


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 26, 2017)

The_Truth said:


> I didn't know black people could read








SHEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 27, 2017)

because black athletes don't have their voices heard enough.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 27, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> Offensive, no. Obnoxious, yes.



It was worthy of at most "lol christfag" not some hellstorm of triggered rage.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Oct 27, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Beats what Tim Tebow got even though Tebow did nothing anyone reasonable would have even found offensive.



Well, there was this. Some people were pretty upset at this. It's more funny than offensive given how fucking bizarre it is.


----------



## gumboman (Feb 12, 2018)

i blame wypipo, after ww2 all they have focused on is how to make utterly mediocre people successful.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 12, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It was worthy of at most "lol christfag" not some hellstorm of triggered rage.



My issue with tebow was his terrible throwing motion, his bad decisions with the ball and that the jackass known as Josh McDaniels fucked over the Broncos future draft position by trading up to get him.

The praying thing was fine


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 13, 2018)

There's something amiss in the world when they guy who sucked at his sport basically said "You're right, maybe I should go play baseball"... and did. And gets virtually nothing.

While the guy who sucked at his sport and blamed the fans for it got a million bucks.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 14, 2018)

So people still care what the saggy dick-sucking-lipped fronigger thinks?

I think he should move to the middle of nowhere and live free of any access to modern tech.


----------



## thismanlies (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd tell him to save his money because no industry in their right mind would hire a guy whose shenanigans cost his employer millions of dollars. But as long as Goodell is running the NFL, anything's possible.


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 15, 2018)

Pfft, Kaep's black, like he knows how to write.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 24, 2021)

Time to bump this thread by mentioning a Christmas miracle, Kaepernick's SPAC deal imploded.





						Kaepernick's SPAC Deal Implodes Just In Time For Christmas | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				





> Just like his career as a professional football player, *a SPAC deal involving former San Francisco 49ers Quarterback Colin Kaepernick,* who was infamously blacklisted from the league for taking a knee during the National Anthem, _*has fallen apart.*_
> 
> Is this another case of Kaepernick being punished for shining a light on America's racial disparities? Before anybody rushes to judgment, the answer is a definite 'no'. The real reason, according to the WSJ reporters who broke the story, is that Kaepernick balked at demands by executives in the target company that he stump for the merger by sitting for interviews, including on "Good Morning America", and with ABC's George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> ...


----------

